
What happened to Mit spinoff solidenergy – solidenergysystems.com - xbmcuser
If I recall correctly they were supposed to come out with a battery half the size of the current smartphone batteries in 2017. Haven&#x27;t seen or heard of any device carrying their tech.
======
givinguflac
It's been just over a year since they received funding, and it's still early
2017. Give it time; if this really comes to market I'm sure we will all hear
about it.

